# Intel I7 870 + ASUS P7P55D-E + 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 ---&amp;gt;&amp;gt;&amp;gt; EBAY ///  390€



## speedfan80 (16. Februar 2011)

*Intel I7 870 + ASUS P7P55D-E + 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 ---&gt;&gt;&gt; EBAY ///  390€*

Biete zum Verkauf folgende Aufrüstkomponentem an:
Alle Komponenten harmonieren in dieser Zusammenstellung.




          Corsair XMS3 Memory - 8 GB : 4 x 2 GB - DIMM 240-PIN -1333 MHz ( PC3-10600 )-CL9 ( 9-9-9-24 )


Intel® Core™ i7-870 Prozessor (Boxed, FC-LGA4, "Lynnfield")-2.93  GHz 

ASUS P7P55D-E, Intel P55, ATX, DDR3 Mainboard




Alle Komponenten werden mit original Karton und Rechnung geliefert.
Die Komponenten sind im Dez/Jan gekauft worden, daher in einem einwandfreien Zustand (weder verstaubt noch sonst irgendwie beschädigt).
Bei Kauf lege ich noch eine 60GB 2,5" Sata HDD mit dazu (Seagate Momentus).


Ebay Link:  cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll


----------

